# My puppy doesn't want to leave the house...



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Starting about a week ago my 12 week old puppy doesn't want to leave the house. I like to take him on very short walks at least 3-4 times a week and twice a week we take him places in the truck for short walks or obedience classes. Now he wants nothing to do with walking out the front door. 

Why is he doing this? 

He also loves to be in the backyard, when we let him inside all he does is walk around crying. I was hoping to have him indoors at night and outdoors during the day, but he only wants to be outside in the back yard. He loves to be around us indoors or out, but he cries when he's inside with us... He also cries when we take him places, but stops after we ignore him and keep walking. I'm not sure why he does this... 

Is this just part of the puppy stage?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Because he is 12 weeks 
he is still a baby make it fun for him in the house 
when you walk him and take him places


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

This is very typical!! 

Plus they tire very easily.. We didn't push with Xargos, played a lot in the back yard, did short walks, then it just gradually goes away..

Tanya


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Okay good. That’s what I figured, but I love to hear the reassurance.


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

Juno used to cry a lot more often when we first got her at 12 weeks -- even if we were right next to her. She grew out of this

We didn't experience this, but our trainer said it's totally normal for young puppies to not want to leave home. She said it's their "denning" period and in the wild for safety reasons, they don't stray too far. She recommended just picking them up and carrying them some distance from the house to get them to start moving.... eventually they'll grow out of this too!


----------

